# Hyosung E-Scooter



## gtdave (Dec 9, 2009)

Dont want to put a downer on this or anything but, it will not be released the same as the GT650X that was released as a prototype due for production in 2009 hasnt come to fruition. I own a hyosung and it is a lovely bike thats very economical and reliable, but the company never releases anything new at all!! Being in the UK we get the newer hyosungs a year earlier than you guys in the states aswell. We had EFI bikes from them back in 2007 you guys didnt get it until 2008.


----------

